# R34 GTR



## henry226 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi guys just joined i'm thinking of looking at a r34 gtr the uk model whats the best insurance for a modified one i'm 26 with 4 yrs ncb cheers


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

once you know what mods are on the car, I would approach a few insurance companies for a quote, maybe Adrian Flux


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mine is through Keith Michaels.


----------



## henry226 (Aug 1, 2011)

David-R said:


> once you know what mods are on the car, I would approach a few insurance companies for a quote, maybe Adrian Flux


got a quote from flux 2k on standard one


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

henry226 said:


> got a quote from flux 2k on standard one


that's quite decent.


----------

